# T56 Manual w/ Sloppy Linkage to 2nd Gear



## wb003 (Oct 15, 2016)

I am a long time fan of Holden, and recently purchased a 2005 GTO with 71K miles. Love the car, and man what performance.. Only concern is that the linkage is a bit mushy, and real sloppy going into 2nd. I have to make a purposeful shift, or it may not engage and gears grind.

I also hear what sounds like linkage making contact under the console when I shift to 2nd, and then to 3rd.

Please let me know if you have experienced this, or have ideas.

Thank you!
Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There's really no linkage like old school. If you have the stock shifter it does have a bridge linkage from the handle to a few inches forward and pivots a free swinging shaft with a ball on the end that goes into a cup in the transmission. The stock was pretty sloppy from the get-go. Some have the shift knob shaft held with two bolts that could possibly loosen up. They should always be secured with blue Locktite. 

You're going to have to pull the boot off the top at the least so you can see under it what's going on. That part is fairly easy to do. You take the little black rubber liner out of the front pocket of the console, remove a screw there and then with the arm rest box open carefully pull up from the back and work forward. There will be wires going to the traction control and windows that you can unplug. You can then pick the skirt up on the leather boot and you should see a white rubber boot under that. See if you can figure out what you have.


----------



## wb003 (Oct 15, 2016)

svede1212, thank you very much for the reply. I have seen an image of the T56, and how the shift linkage is contained in the casing, but I do not yet understand how the shift lever can have so much slop. It also is making a contact noise under the console when I shift to 2nd.

I will pull the console lid and boot as you have described, and take a look.

Thanks again!
Bill

PS: I cannot get the horn option on when locking the doors to stop. I have tried the menu selection options, but it does not change. Should I reset all to factory settings to clear this?? I would appreciate your help with this. It is so annoying.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you sure the locks are working? Lock it and try both doors to see if they are locked. A bad lock actuator will give horn honks when attempting to lock.


----------



## wb003 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey svede1212, I removed the top of the console and removed the shifter and leather boot. I could not see any issues, other than the loose T56 linkage.

I then re-attached the shifter to see how it moved, and I found that the leather cover was not allowing a full throw shift into 2nd. It barely allowed it to engage into gear.

I now have to find a way to stretch the leather, or will have to cut it...

Bill


----------



## wb003 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well svede1212, you are now 3 for 3.
- I pulled the top of the console off, and pulled the shifter. I think tightening those attachment bolts helped
- The passenger door lock/unlock plunger was stuck, and the door would not lock. Once relieved, it works fine
- My shifting issue with 2nd gear was due to a tight stretched shifter boot. I looked around and happened to find Neatsfoot, that you mentioned in a later post

If you lived a little closer to Dallas, I would buy you a beer.

Thanks for your help. I am sure that it will not be the last... Take care.
Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sweet! arty:


----------

